# found pigeon in northern NJ band ESF



## junkmanted (Jul 23, 2012)

it has been hanging around for 3 days now , so we put it in with the pet ducks .
so she has water and food (we added seed )
The bands read ESF 1939 07 04 and the 2nd band reads 53 .
I would like to find the owner or a good home


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you may want to try these folks the ESF may stand for them.

Empire Short Face Tumbler Club – est. 1946. Host of the “Short Face Extravaganza” Dues $20. Contact Phil DeCarlo 973-419-0358 (expJA10p)


----------



## junkmanted (Jul 23, 2012)

that number just rang , do they have a web site ? my internet search is getting old


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

junkmanted said:


> that number just rang , do they have a web site ? my internet search is getting old


perhaps try it again? or here is another local club hopefully if it is still around.

American Short Face Tumbler Club Michael Seiler 896 Anderson Road Jackson NJ 08527 732.928.8917

If you have trouble try to contact someone else at this club to see if they can help you. http://nsftc.bravehost.com/index.html

I hope the birds is well and eating and drinking.


----------



## junkmanted (Jul 23, 2012)

spirit wings said:


> perhaps try it again? or here is another local club hopefully if it is still around.
> 
> American Short Face Tumbler Club Michael Seiler 896 Anderson Road Jackson NJ 08527 732.928.8917
> 
> ...


Thanks I called that 732 number and left a message . 
The bird is safe and eating and drinking , I have her in with my pet ducks , they get put in a covered dog pen at night for safety, I left it open yesterday to see if the pigeon wanted to leave and she is still here .
I realy want to find the owner or a good home for her


----------



## junkmanted (Jul 23, 2012)

I left a message and no return call 

I will try again because the wife wants to keep it if the owner doesn't step up


----------



## isender (Jul 30, 2012)

*Same bird perhaps now in North Hudson county, N.J.??*

Yellow ESF band... looks like it could be a racing pigeon; white wings, black body with white spot on its head. It drank well and has been nibbling on crackers. We live in a high rise and don't have a shelter, but it's walked into the apt twice and gone to sleep, probably exhausted and there are lots of hawks here. My husband called the 732 number, but that owner said his pigeons are not missing. Any ideas?


----------



## junkmanted (Jul 23, 2012)

your lucky at least you talked to some one ! He could have called me back 
The one we found is eating and happy we may keep her


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Sorry to hear you have not had much luck. If one of my birds went missing I would gladly want it back and be grateful for someone to help my bird and to make the effort to contact me. Thank you for keeping these birds safe. There are NJ folks who care about thier birds!! The birds both sound nice. Please don't let them out as they are not flying breeds and could easily succumb to a predator. if no calls take a good photo and put it in the adoption section here. A lot of folks are on vacation now too and that may be part of your problem.


----------



## isender (Jul 30, 2012)

Wonder how many others are out there from ESF... It kept coming into the apt. We managed to capture it and bring it to the make-shift "shelter" we made on the balcony, out of the wind with food and water. But it looks like it prefers the apt. It's sleeping on the balcony door sill. Poor little thing. If you want a companion for yours, let me know, please.


----------



## isender (Jul 30, 2012)

Sounds like it still could be a lost one, huh. OK, we'll have to get serious, shelter-wise, but we don't have many shelter-like structures since we live in an apt. The solution is a laundry hamper on its side with cardboard and planters around it. Currently, the pigeon's a target for sure out in the open on the balcony sleeping now, off the sill. It didn't stay in the shelter long after we put it in there. We have at least 3 hawks hunting the bird sanctuary in the park below. 

BTW: Only a handful of other buildings on this side of the Hudson are as high as this one. Could it be quite the flapper if it's managed to come high up on a 300-foot cliff and up 27 stories onto our balcony (provided it started from sea level)? 

We have plenty of photos as it's been a fun photogenic distraction, actually. Should we post in adoption section if it stays (yikes, dare I say "survives") the night?


----------



## isender (Jul 30, 2012)

isender said:


> Yellow ESF band... looks like it could be a racing pigeon; white wings, black body with white spot on its head. It drank well and has been nibbling on crackers. We live in a high rise and don't have a shelter, but it's walked into the apt twice and gone to sleep, probably exhausted and there are lots of hawks here. My husband called the 732 number, but that owner said his pigeons are not missing. Any ideas?





junkmanted said:


> your lucky at least you talked to some one ! He could have called me back
> The one we found is eating and happy we may keep her


Good for you folks and pigeon... Happy aviary ending!


----------

